# عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا



## R0O0O0KY (27 سبتمبر 2007)

لو كنتى عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك اختارى رقم صحيح من 1 : 9
وانزلى تحت علشان تشوفى
ويا ريت تعرفينا معاكى






























































ها اخترتى خلاص




















1 - اذا كنت بتغير ماتخدهاش:banned:



2 - والله لو مافيش فى الدنيا غيرها منتاشواخدها:t32:



3 - اهم شئ الاخلاق:dance:



4 - مش بطاله:cry2:



5 - كله الا المعصعصه دى مالقتش غيرها:t32:



6 - الله يعينك على جمال عيونها:smil12:



7 - العزوبيه مالها يابنى ( بصلها كويس يا حبيبى):spor2:



8 - ايه يابنى لبسها ده دى مبتعرفش تلبس اصلاolling:



9 - كاملة يا حبيبى والكمال لله:kap::kap:


ياااااااااااترة انتى اخترتى اية
:999::999:


----------



## *malk (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

اخترت8 :ranting:

ههه  موضوع جميل


----------



## meery (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

وانا اخترت 7

7 - العزوبيه مالها يابنى ( بصلها كويس يا حبيبى)


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



keky قال:


> اخترت8 :ranting:
> 
> ههه  موضوع جميل



شكراا لردك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



meery قال:


> وانا اخترت 7
> 
> 7 - العزوبيه مالها يابنى ( بصلها كويس يا حبيبى)



ههههههه دة حظك بقى يا ميرى ربنا يقويكى على حماتك:a63::a63:


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

هههههههههههههههههه

احتفظ بالاجابه لنفسى

بس بجد موضوع جمييييييييل


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> احتفظ بالاجابه لنفسى
> 
> بس بجد موضوع جمييييييييل



اكيد حماتك مش راضية عنك هههههههههه:wub::wub::wub:  شكراا ليكى يا twety و نورتى الموضوع


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



keky قال:


> اخترت8 :ranting:
> 
> ههه  موضوع جميل



شكرا ليكى يا keky على ردك و بعد كدة يبقى ارضى حماتك فى لبسك علشان تقول كلمة حلوة فيكى قدام جوزك:kap::kap: ههههههههههههههه و نورتى الموضوع


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا تعليق



هههههههههههههههه كدة انا فهمت قصدك:99:


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

بص للامانه انا اخترت رقمين لانى بحب الرقمين دول اختارلى انت ما بينهم او اخد الاتنين وخلاص هههههههه


3 - اهم شئ الاخلاق

7 - العزوبيه مالها يابنى ( بصلها كويس يا حبيبى)​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> بص للامانه انا اخترت رقمين لانى بحب الرقمين دول اختارلى انت ما بينهم او اخد الاتنين وخلاص هههههههه
> 
> 
> 3 - اهم شئ الاخلاق
> ...



طبعا يا فيبى انا حختارلك رقم حيرفع معنوياتك جدا جدا 




مممم 7:العزوبيه مالها يابنى ( بصلها كويس يا حبيبى)
اية رأيك بقى فى الرقم دة  اكيد انتى فى منتهى السعادة دلوقتى هههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol::fun_lol::smil15: و ربنا يقويى على حماتك :smil15::smil15:


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

*هههههههههههههههههه

موضوع لذيذ خالص

بنا يهديهم على البنات الغلبانين

ميرسى على الوضوع الجميل دة​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع لذيذ خالص
> 
> ...



شكرا يا ينبوع على ردك الجميل دة بس مئولتلناش انتى اختارتى رقم كاام:thnk0001: ولا رقم يكسف و مش عاوزة تقولى ههههههههههه


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



therocky قال:


> طبعا يا فيبى انا حختارلك رقم حيرفع معنوياتك جدا جدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ايه المحبه الجامده دى ماشى ماشى:boxing::boxing:
بس متخفش عليا انا حماتى هتبقى زى امى :smil15::smil15:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ايه المحبه الجامده دى ماشى ماشى:boxing::boxing:
> بس متخفش عليا انا حماتى هتبقى زى امى :smil15::smil15:​



احم احم انا اتكبست ولا اية:act23::act23::act23: ههههههههه هى دى اخلاق الفرسان يا فيبى :smile01:smile01


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

*سلام المسيح :
طيب انا ممكن اختار رقم لزوجة المستقبل البطلة المجاهده الشهيدة ولا هنا الاختيارات للسيدات والانسات فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> طيب انا ممكن اختار رقم لزوجة المستقبل البطلة المجاهده الشهيدة ولا هنا الاختيارات للسيدات والانسات فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



طبعا يا باشا ليك حق فى الاختيار منتا برضو اكيد ربنا حيحكم عليك بزوجة ليها ام حتنغص اصضى حتحلى عليك عيشتك:t26::t26::vava:


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

*سلام المسيح :
ربنا يخليك يا جميل ........... طيب انا ممكن اختارلها رقم 10 
10 = عشر سنين اشغال شقة مؤبده *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> ربنا يخليك يا جميل ........... طيب انا ممكن اختارلها رقم 10
> 10 = عشر سنين اشغال شقة مؤبده *​



هههههههههههههههههه جامدة دى بس هتقدر تستحمل 10 سنين!!!!!! ربنا يقويك و يبقى قابلنى لو كملت للسنة التانية هههههههههههه

شكراا لردك يا جميل


----------



## kamer14 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

هههههههههههه :spor22:


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

*ههههههههههههههه
بصراحة انا جالى رقم تلاتة
يا نهار اسود ومنيل يا واد يا روكى قصدك ايه برقم تلاتة ده
حتشتغل عليا بئى انا عارفة 
انا الى جبت ده كله لنفسى*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



kamer14 قال:


> هههههههههههه :spor22:



يارب يكون الموضوع عجبك يا قمر 

شكرا لردك و نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> بصراحة انا جالى رقم تلاتة
> يا نهار اسود ومنيل يا واد يا روكى قصدك ايه برقم تلاتة ده
> حتشتغل عليا بئى انا عارفة
> انا الى جبت ده كله لنفسى*




ههههههههههههههههههههههه لالالا طبعا يا جيلان انا اقدر برضو 

انتى اختارتى الرقم الى حيخلى حمااااااتك تتنازل عن كل العيوب و المصايب و البلاوى الى فيكى:t30::t30: و تقبلك علشان خاطر اخلاقق بس ههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمة يا جيلان ادينى اتوصيت اهو هههههههههه​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

انا اخترت 5 ههههه معنى انا مش معصعصة صدقونى انا رشيقة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

انا أخترت 6 يا روووووكى 

الله يعينك على جمال عيونها
أدعوله بقى ان ربنا يعينه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## gift (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

الله يعينك على جمال عيونها


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> انا اخترت 5 ههههه معنى انا مش معصعصة صدقونى انا رشيقة






> 5 - كله الا المعصعصه دى مالقتش غيرها



هههههههههههههههههه اهو حظك بقى يا مرمر جت معاكى كدة  ههههههه

لالالالالا حتعرفى اكتر من حماتك يعنى؟؟:smil15::smil15: هى شايفاكى كدة يبقى كدة و ألا:vava::act31::vava: هههههههه

شكرا لردك يا مرمر و نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> انا أخترت 6 يا روووووكى
> 
> الله يعينك على جمال عيونها
> أدعوله بقى ان ربنا يعينه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



يا سيدى يا سيدى ربنا يسهلة يا عم:smil12::smil12:

يلا بقى ربنا يعينة عليكى يا مرمر و على لسانك:a63::a63: هههههههههههههه

و علافكرة!! مفيش شكرا على المرور ههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



gift قال:


> الله يعينك على جمال عيونها



لاء بقى دى مكتوبالك يا جيفت:766ah: هههههههههههه

نولتى الرضا السامى اهو يا باشا:36_3_1::748pf:

شكرا لردك يا جيفت و نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> يا سيدى يا سيدى ربنا يسهلة يا عم:smil12::smil12:
> 
> يلا بقى ربنا يعينة عليكى يا مرمر و على لسانك:a63::a63: هههههههههههههه
> 
> و علافكرة!! مفيش شكرا على المرور ههههههههههههه​



ايه ده بقى !!!!
ايه ربنا يعينه على لسانك دى 
يابنى هو فى كام مرمر اساسا :gy0000:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وكمان مفيش شكرا على المرور 
لالالالالالالالالالا اتغيرت ياروكى 
الموضوع ده غيرك ماشى 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

*كلهم يعقدو انا مخترتش اصلا :beee:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ايه ده بقى !!!!
> ايه ربنا يعينه على لسانك دى
> يابنى هو فى كام مرمر اساسا :gy0000:
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه مهو انا اتغيرت من كتر الجوازات الى اتجوزتها يا مرمر:t32: :t32:هههههههههههه ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



ميرنا قال:


> *كلهم يعقدو انا مخترتش اصلا :beee:*​



لية بس كدا يا ميرنا كان نفسنا نشمت فيكى:yahoo: هههههههههههههه اصدى يعنى نفرح بيكى:smil12:

يلا بقى مش مشكلة خليها فى سرك :t33: ههههههههههه

ميرسى جدا لردك يا ميرنا و نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sara2003 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

انا اخترت 3 اهم حاجة الاخلاق لانها فعلا اهم حاجة الجوهر وكلوا باطل


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



sara2003 قال:


> انا اخترت 3 اهم حاجة الاخلاق لانها فعلا اهم حاجة الجوهر وكلوا باطل



كلامك سليم يا سارة مية مية:smil12:

شكرا لردك و نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

انا اخترت 3




> 3 - اهم شئ الاخلاق:dance:



حلوة برضة مش بطالة هههههههههههههه​


----------



## K A T Y (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

_*هههههههههههههههههههه*_

_*7 وليعاذ بالله*_

_*دي اخرتها ميرسي ياروكي *_

_*موضوع تحفة*_​


----------



## red_pansy (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> لو كنتى عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك اختارى رقم صحيح من 1 : 9
> وانزلى تحت علشان تشوفى
> ويا ريت تعرفينا معاكى
> 
> ...


_*كان يوم مهبب يوم مااخترت ياخويه  :bomb:*_
_*لك يوم ياظالم انت وهى فى يوم واحد اللهم امييييييييييييييييييين:a63:*_
_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يباركك موضوع حلو خالص مالص:2:*_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا اخترت 3
> 
> 
> 
> حلوة برضة مش بطالة هههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههه مش بطالة!!!!
يلا بقى يا فراشة احمدى ربنا انها اقطنعت بحاجة فيكى يعنى:smil15::smil15: ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لردك الجميل يا فراشة وبجد نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



K A T Y قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*7 وليعاذ بالله*_
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا انتى اختارتى الرقم الصحيح يا كاتى ههههههه من فضلك اعد المحاولة :a63::a63:



> العزوبيه مالها يابنى ( بصلها كويس يا حبيبى)


​
يلا بقى معلش يا كاتى ربنا ستار على عبيدة :hlp:
تتعوض فى جوازة تانية ههههههههههههههه:warning:

شكرا لردك الجميل يا كاتى و نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



red_pansy قال:


> _*كان يوم مهبب يوم مااخترت ياخويه  :bomb:*_
> _*لك يوم ياظالم انت وهى فى يوم واحد اللهم امييييييييييييييييييين:a63:*_
> _*هههههههههههههه*_
> _*ربنا يباركك موضوع حلو خالص مالص:2:*_​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا حااااااااااسس بيكى يا ريد و يأختيارك:smil8:
حنعمل اية بقى يا ريد دة حظك فى حماتك يعنى تقضرى تعترضى!!! :t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لردك الحلو خالص مالص دة يا ريد و نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## shamiran (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*

ايه يابنى لبسها ده دى مبتعرفش تلبس اصلا


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوزة تعرفى رأى حماتك فيك؟؟ خشى هنااااااا*



shamiran قال:


> ايه يابنى لبسها ده دى مبتعرفش تلبس اصلا



مهى برضو غلطتك يا شاميران
ظبطى لبسك و بعدين اختارى من اول و جديد:smile01
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لردك يا شاميران و نورتى الموضوع​


----------

